# Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 support added to Adobe software



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2020)

> If you haven’t checked Creative Cloud today, you should do so as Adobe has released Camera RAW 12.4 which adds Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 RAW .CR3 to Adobe Photoshop, and Adobe Lightroom.
> *Adobe has added support for the following Canon cameras:*
> 
> Canon EOS R5
> ...


----------



## Kiton (Aug 18, 2020)

About &*%#^ Time Adobe!!!

So far, I am loving this R5, the DNG aspects was killing me, looking forward to working direct from the RAW.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 18, 2020)

Kiton said:


> About &*%#^ Time Adobe!!!
> 
> So far, I am loving this R5, the DNG aspects was killing me, looking forward to working direct from the RAW.


Nice first post. Cabin fever?


----------



## marathonman (Aug 18, 2020)

Canon Adobe is *******.


----------



## Mike the cat (Aug 18, 2020)

Picked my R5 up from the shop late this afternoon and just got in from it's first use to see this update. Couldn't have timed it better. I was just laughing all the way around the park in disbelief at the AF. Birds fighting/chasing in the water, flying around. The camera just tracked it all by eye and didn't skip a beat. I'm still in shock .


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 18, 2020)

Great news but so far there are no camera profiles for the R5 or R6. Hopefully they will be added soon.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> Picked my R5 up from the shop late this afternoon and just got in from it's first use to see this update. Couldn't have timed it better. I was just laughing all the way around the park in disbelief at the AF. Birds fighting/chasing in the water, flying around. The camera just tracked it all by eye and didn't skip a beat. I'm still in shock .


Welcome to the future


----------



## Mike the cat (Aug 18, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Welcome to the future



Thank you. I'm in love with this camera; it's perfect for me. What a shame Canon .


----------



## Pixel (Aug 18, 2020)

No update available. ACR 12.3 is up to date.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 18, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Nice first post.



first post.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 18, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> Picked my R5 up from the shop late this afternoon and just got in from it's first use to see this update. Couldn't have timed it better. I was just laughing all the way around the park in disbelief at the AF. Birds fighting/chasing in the water, flying around. The camera just tracked it all by eye and didn't skip a beat. I'm still in shock .


Glad you like it is a superb camera


----------



## Pixel (Aug 18, 2020)

Had to log out of Adobe. It's downloading now. That'll make life a lot easier now.


----------



## skp (Aug 18, 2020)

Great. I have the software to handle the R5's files. I have 2 RF lenses and an EF-RF adapter. I have a big CF Express card (that doesn't work with any of my current cameras). Now I just need an R5.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> Picked my R5 up from the shop late this afternoon and just got in from it's first use to see this update. Couldn't have timed it better. I was just laughing all the way around the park in disbelief at the AF. Birds fighting/chasing in the water, flying around. The camera just tracked it all by eye and didn't skip a beat. I'm still in shock .



Are you using R mount glass? I am using the EF-RF adapter and have had great success so far too!


----------



## Mike the cat (Aug 19, 2020)

Kiton said:


> Are you using R mount glass? I am using the EF-RF adapter and have had great success so far too!



All EF glass with the adapter currently and it's flawless! Used my EF 70-200 mk ii today whilst I'm waiting on my 100-400 mk ii to get repaired. Think I'll sell the 100-400, along with my R and some other stuff and get the RF 100-500, whenever that releases. Itching for Sigma and Samyang to release some RF primes too.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> All EF glass with the adapter currently and it's flawless! Used my EF 70-200 mk ii today whilst I'm waiting on my 100-400 mk ii to get repaired. Think I'll sell the 100-400, along with my R and some other stuff and get the RF 100-500, whenever that releases. Itching for Sigma and Samyang to release some RF primes too.



I am waiting to try the 100-500 first hand before I dump the 100-400. I use that lens on spot news and feature assignments a lot. I have read if you set your camera to 1/3 stops it acts like a 6.3, not a 7.1. But my shop will lend it to me for a few hours to take on a walk before I buy. So far the 70-200 has been flawless.

After testing this camera on every newspaper job since it was released, I sold or am in the process of selling my 5d 4, 50 1.4 (not a great lens anyway) 35 f2, 28 IS, and a few others to get more RF glass. I have 2 1dx mk 2 bodies, but so far, I prefer the R5. The only aspects that the 1d is better in to date, is battery life (which is AMAZING) and boot up from sleep time. If football ever returns, I think I would trust the 1dX in the rain at a game before the R5 tho, just a feeling.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 19, 2020)

Pixel said:


> Had to log out of Adobe. It's downloading now. That'll make life a lot easier now.


For future reference, there is an update tab in the Creative Cloud app.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> All EF glass with the adapter currently and it's flawless! Used my EF 70-200 mk ii today whilst I'm waiting on my 100-400 mk ii to get repaired. Think I'll sell the 100-400, along with my R and some other stuff and get the RF 100-500, whenever that releases. Itching for Sigma and Samyang to release some RF primes too.



I'm kind of in this odd boat where all I have between 35 mm and 100mm on the EF mount is three rather pedestrian primes (40mm pancake, 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8, no Ls). Bringing my 100-400 IIL to the RF party (with an adapter) as well as the 15-35 that I decided to go ahead and buy now, means I have no midrange zoom on the R5. I did order a 25-105 refurb (along with an RP, refurb) but that's on backorder for who knows how long.

I suppose I COULD grab that Tamron 18-200 APSC lens and use IT and accept the fact that it will take circular photos (the R5 doesn't recognize the tammies as APS-C so it doesn't go into crop mode automatically, and I'm probably too forgetful to switch back and forth from it myself).


----------



## degos (Aug 19, 2020)

I understand that a lot of work was required to implement general CR3 support given the lack of documentation from Canon. 

But what exactly needed to be done to 'support' a new camera model? It's the same file format. What changes?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 19, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Great news but so far there are no camera profiles for the R5 or R6. Hopefully they will be added soon.


I have a feeling we may never get them. The EOS R was the last camera to have camera matching profiles... a shame, I would really like to have them too..


----------



## skp (Aug 19, 2020)

Warning: I tried to install this update last night at the same time (i didn't realize it at the time) Windows was pre-loading the feature update package for Windows 10 version 2004 in the background. Everything ground to a halt, the adobe update failed, my computer became basically unusable, and I had to wipe Adobe CC from my computer. (I will reinstall after the windows update is done)


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice to load up Lightroom and see that I can import and publish .CR3 files without having to convert them!


----------



## Hanley (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> Picked my R5 up from the shop late this afternoon and just got in from it's first use to see this update. Couldn't have timed it better. I was just laughing all the way around the park in disbelief at the AF. Birds fighting/chasing in the water, flying around. The camera just tracked it all by eye and didn't skip a beat. I'm still in shock .



I'm seeing more and more comments like this from people who are using it for stills and not video, can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## StevenA (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> Thank you. I'm in love with this camera; it's perfect for me. What a shame Canon .



There are rumors it gets hot but who the heck cares with this type of stills performance?

EDIT: I had it in my hand when I noticed a fast flying bird doing figure eights and circles around a pond I was at during a wine tasting event. I pointed the R5 at it and smashed down the shutter as it zoomed about 30 feet in front of me and 20 feet off the surface of the pond. I didn't think anything hit b/c of how fast the bird was moving. To my surprise that bird was in focus in every single frame.

This camera makes it easy.


----------



## Mike the cat (Aug 19, 2020)

Hanley said:


> I'm seeing more and more comments like this from people who are using it for stills and not video, can't wait to get my hands on one



You will not be disappointed stills-wise. The keeper shots on my R for BiF are basically what my non-keepers look like on my R5 now and you can push the files so much harder in post if necessary. The guys from DP Review said it perfectly "I don't feel under-gunned in the stills department". I actually feel spoiled.


----------



## Mike the cat (Aug 19, 2020)

StevenA said:


> There are rumors it gets hot but who the heck cares with this type of stills performance?
> 
> EDIT: I had it in my hand when I noticed a fast flying bird doing figure eights and circles around a pond I was at during a wine tasting event. I pointed the R5 at it and smashed down the shutter as it zoomed about 30 feet in front of me and 20 feet off the surface of the pond. I didn't think anything hit b/c of how fast the bird was moving. To my surprise that bird was in focus in every single frame.
> 
> This camera makes it easy.



The same thing for me. Ducks crash landing and spraying water, swans beating their wings, surprise last moment erratic birds flying are all no problem. I'd forgive the camera if it couldn't do it at 2.8, but amazingly the camera laughs it's way through without issue. With the R; just getting in focus on my running dogs was a constant battle, the AF dragged lazily behind and always seemed short of the mark. I've shot dogs today head on sprinting at 2.8 with the R5 and it was like watching a 12fps 8k movie when I scrolled through the pictures in the EVF; eyes all tack sharp throughout.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike the cat said:


> The same thing for me. Ducks crash landing and spraying water, swans beating their wings, surprise last moment erratic birds flying are all no problem. I'd forgive the camera if it couldn't do it at 2.8, but amazingly the camera laughs it's way through without issue. With the R; just getting in focus on my running dogs was a constant battle, the AF dragged lazily behind and always seemed short of the mark. I've shot dogs today head on sprinting at 2.8 with the R5 and it was like watching a 12fps 8k movie when I scrolled through the pictures in the EVF; eyes all tack sharp throughout.


@Mike the cat these are the stories that will silence the people saying the Camera is a dud. I have never been so excited for others to get gear as I am with the R5.

The EOS R and RP owners are going to think they died and have gone to photography heaven. The R5 leaves the EOS R for dead...


----------



## SteveC (Aug 19, 2020)

Ramage said:


> @Mike the cat these are the stories that will silence the people saying the Camera is a dud. I have never been so excited for others to get gear as I am with the R5.
> 
> The EOS R and RP owners are going to think they died and have gone to photography heaven. The R5 leaves the EOS R for dead...



This makes me wonder why am _bothering_ with an RP. (I ordered an RP + 24-105 f/4 L refurb set mid July, figuring I'd at least have me one native R lens when my R5 came in, and the price was so cheap I was effectively getting an RP for $250. Now I'm wondering if the RP is even going to be worth $250 to me.)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2020)

SteveC said:


> This makes me wonder why am _bothering_ with an RP. (I ordered an RP + 24-105 f/4 L refurb set mid July, figuring I'd at least have me one native R lens when my R5 came in, and the price was so cheap I was effectively getting an RP for $250. Now I'm wondering if the RP is even going to be worth $250 to me.)


@SteveC My wife loves her RP because it was the Camera that finally clicked for her and photography. That RP and the RF 35 has taken some truly amazing photos. 









Ok that was the 100-400 and I may have cooked it a bit

She is super excited for her R6 but told me that her RP and the red grip we added will not be going anywhere.


----------



## pmjm (Aug 19, 2020)

So glad to finally be able to import my cr3's directly. Hoping for DxO Photolab support soon too.

Now if Premiere could just edit the R5's h.265 files without choking we'd really be able to make some stuff.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2020)

pmjm said:


> So glad to finally be able to import my cr3's directly. Hoping for DxO Photolab support soon too.
> 
> Now if Premiere could just edit the R5's h.265 files without choking we'd really be able to make some stuff.


Yeah I am trans coding everything.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 20, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Nice to load up Lightroom and see that I can import and publish .CR3 files without having to convert them!
> View attachment 192240


Did you have to reduce the size of the file to be able to post this as I've tried and all mine were rejected as the files being too big?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 20, 2020)

pmjm said:


> So glad to finally be able to import my cr3's directly. Hoping for DxO Photolab support soon too.
> 
> Now if Premiere could just edit the R5's h.265 files without choking we'd really be able to make some stuff.


I believe the issue is that no current graphics cards or CPU's can natively encode h.265 4:2:2 10 Bit files. Only h.265 4:2:0 is suported at the moment.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone knows why I still can preview the CR3 files on my MacOS’s preview app?


----------



## pmjm (Aug 20, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I believe the issue is that no current graphics cards or CPU's can natively encode h.265 4:2:2 10 Bit files. Only h.265 4:2:0 is suported at the moment.



This is true. But that will not change until there's new hardware which could take years. I think it was a poor choice on Canon's side to use a codec that even high end PC's can't handle. I have a Threadripper 3970X ($2k for the cpu alone) and it can manage to decode a single r5 stream in Premiere, but once I layer two clips over each other the party's over.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 20, 2020)

TheSalvatore said:


> Anyone knows why I still can preview the CR3 files on my MacOS’s preview app?



It loads the JPEG preview, that bit hasn't changed in the CR3 format, only the actual RAW image data.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 20, 2020)

degos said:


> I understand that a lot of work was required to implement general CR3 support given the lack of documentation from Canon.
> 
> But what exactly needed to be done to 'support' a new camera model? It's the same file format. What changes?



Canon, not be helpful!!  I like the product, but company policy is %^$$#@& !! They are their own worst enemy!


----------



## Kiton (Aug 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I'm kind of in this odd boat where all I have between 35 mm and 100mm on the EF mount is three rather pedestrian primes (40mm pancake, 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8, no Ls). Bringing my 100-400 IIL to the RF party (with an adapter) as well as the 15-35 that I decided to go ahead and buy now, means I have no midrange zoom on the R5. I did order a 25-105 refurb (along with an RP, refurb) but that's on backorder for who knows how long.
> 
> I suppose I COULD grab that Tamron 18-200 APSC lens and use IT and accept the fact that it will take circular photos (the R5 doesn't recognize the tammies as APS-C so it doesn't go into crop mode automatically, and I'm probably too forgetful to switch back and forth from it myself).




I would sit tight, I would expect a flurry of new lenses in the near future. The R5 + 6 will peak third party makers interest
no doubt.

Depending on your needs, I would disagree that the 40 and 85 are pedestrian though. 
I would agree the 50 1.4 is a hit and miss and it is shocking that Canon never updated that lens. I have the 50 1.8 STM and it is far superior to the 50 1.4 for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 20, 2020)

Here's a dumb question. Can anyone tell me a way to determine which attached lens to the R5 will make the 4k UHD 60 crop mode available. I searched all the manual. Would be nice to test or use that 4k UHD 60 crop however I don't have a clue which attached EF or RF lens will make that mode available. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? The manual says on page 18, that the Basic Assumption for Operational instructions are based on the RF24-105mm F4. I'm missing something.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 20, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Here's a dumb question. Can anyone tell me a way to determine which attached lens to the R5 will make the 4k UHD 60 crop mode available. I searched all the manual. Would be nice to test or use that 4k UHD 60 crop however I don't have a clue which attached EF or RF lens will make that mode available. Is there a cheat sheet somewhere? The manual says on page 18, that the Basic Assumption for Operational instructions are based on the RF24-105mm F4. I'm missing something.



It's not based on the lens for EF and RF, you just need to enable it in the menu, from page 320 of the manual:


----------



## TheSalvatore (Aug 20, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> It loads the JPEG preview, that bit hasn't changed in the CR3 format, only the actual RAW image data.



For now it's still displaying like this...


----------



## magarity (Aug 20, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Canon Adobe is *******.


After what they just did to iPad and iPhone users who didn't use the cloud sync? I think a lot of them won't be repeat customers.


----------



## marathonman (Aug 20, 2020)

magarity said:


> After what they just did to iPad and iPhone users who didn't use the cloud sync? I think a lot of them won't be repeat customers.


They wiped their photos?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2020)

marathonman said:


> They wiped their photos?



Photos, presets and more.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 21, 2020)

pmjm said:


> This is true. But that will not change until there's new hardware which could take years. I think it was a poor choice on Canon's side to use a codec that even high end PC's can't handle. I have a Threadripper 3970X ($2k for the cpu alone) and it can manage to decode a single r5 stream in Premiere, but once I layer two clips over each other the party's over.


Damn, that really sucks. I have been waiting for the hardware to catchup before I bother updating my computer. I did hear the next generation of Apple computers should be able to handle the files, so hopefully PC is not too far behind? Would be a major pain to have to wait that long for hardware support!


----------



## Joules (Aug 21, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Damn, that really sucks. I have been waiting for the hardware to catchup before I bother updating my computer. I did hear the next generation of Apple computers should be able to handle the files, so hopefully PC is not too far behind? Would be a major pain to have to wait that long for hardware support!


Apple uses plain old AMD GPUs*. It is impossible for PCs to be behind Macs in terms of hardware currently, with the Mac pro for example, the opposite is actually the case, as Apple doesn't use Nvidia products and went with Intel CPUs in a time where AMD has risen to be a wonderful choice for workstations.

Anyway, that's off topic. We are just a short time away from both NVidia and AMD launching their new GPUs. I would be very, very surprised if neither of them would include hardware support for the new video format, now that major cooperations are beginning to push the standard into practice.

*Edit, yes, I forgot the Afterburner card. I was talking strictly about Gpu features here, of course Apple has plenty proprietary hardware to put into their machines.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2020)

Joules said:


> Apple uses plain old AMD GPUs*. It is impossible for PCs to be behind Macs in terms of hardware currently, with the Mac pro for example, the opposite is actually the case, as Apple doesn't use Nvidia products and went with Intel CPUs in a time where AMD has risen to be a wonderful choice for workstations.
> 
> Anyway, that's off topic. We are just a short time away from both NVidia and AMD launching their new GPUs. I would be very, very surprised if neither of them would include hardware support for the new video format, now that major cooperations are beginning to push the standard into practice.
> 
> *Edit, yes, I forgot the Afterburner card. I was talking strictly about Gpu features here, of course Apple has plenty proprietary hardware to put into their machines.



I wonder how much actual hardware is needed for h.265 4:2:2 if a given GPU can already do h.265 4:2:0 and 4:4:4. I bet Nvidia is protecting their CINE line by not including support for 4:2:2


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Aug 21, 2020)

Ramage said:


> @SteveC My wife loves her RP because it was the Camera that finally clicked for her and photography. That RP and the RF 35 has taken some truly amazing photos.
> 
> View attachment 192245
> 
> ...


When I think that some fanboys are trashing this 35mm as crap... I think they don't even know what a lens is ...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 26, 2020)

Joules said:


> Apple uses plain old AMD GPUs*. It is impossible for PCs to be behind Macs in terms of hardware currently, with the Mac pro for example, the opposite is actually the case, as Apple doesn't use Nvidia products and went with Intel CPUs in a time where AMD has risen to be a wonderful choice for workstations.
> 
> Anyway, that's off topic. We are just a short time away from both NVidia and AMD launching their new GPUs. I would be very, very surprised if neither of them would include hardware support for the new video format, now that major cooperations are beginning to push the standard into practice.
> 
> *Edit, yes, I forgot the Afterburner card. I was talking strictly about Gpu features here, of course Apple has plenty proprietary hardware to put into their machines.


why cant the gpu handle a video file. high end gpus can render 3d graphics but have trouble with videos formats???


----------



## Joules (Aug 26, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> why cant the gpu handle a video file. high end gpus can render 3d graphics but have trouble with videos formats???


A lot of tasks that modern hardware performs well at are supported by hardware that is specialized for that purpose. Video de- and encoding are examples of this. Obviously, older Hardware can't have the specialized circuits for modern or niche video formats.

Without support for these special cases, software has to make use of the general purpose computing hardware. Rendering 3D scenes is nothing like compressing 2D pixel data in a very specific way. Being good at one thing does not automatically make a piece of hardware good at another thing, only because the end results of both things is moving images.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 26, 2020)

Joules said:


> A lot of tasks that modern hardware performs well at are supported by hardware that is specialized for that purpose. Video de- and encoding are examples of this. Obviously, older Hardware can't have the specialized circuits for modern or niche video formats.
> 
> Without support for these special cases, software has to make use of the general purpose computing hardware. Rendering 3D scenes is nothing like compressing 2D pixel data in a very specific way. Being good at one thing does not automatically make a piece of hardware good at another thing, only because the end results of both things is moving images.


so all those complex super computer teraflopz like gpus cant crunch the numbers fast enough.


----------



## Joules (Aug 26, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> so all those complex super computer teraflopz like gpus cant crunch the numbers fast enough.


Decoding a specific type of video is a very specialized task. For most formats, there is a small part of your computing hardware that's dedicated to handling that task. It is great at that, and nothing else. It can't do arbitrary tasks.

Lacking such a specialized part, the software has to use parts of the computer that are able to perform any task that's thrown at them. These can do anything imaginable with a computer, but slower than specialized hardware.

As we are dealing with some rather new formats here, the specialized hardware for them is not found in all current hardware. There is a lot of new PC hardware coming out before the end of the year that will certainly address this.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 26, 2020)

Joules said:


> Decoding a specific type of video is a very specialized task. For most formats, there is a small part of your computing hardware that's dedicated to handling that task. It is great at that, and nothing else. It can't do arbitrary tasks.
> 
> Lacking such a specialized part, the software has to use parts of the computer that are able to perform any task that's thrown at them. These can do anything imaginable with a computer, but slower than specialized hardware.
> 
> As we are dealing with some rather new formats here, the specialized hardware for them is not found in all current hardware. There is a lot of new PC hardware coming out before the end of the year that will certainly address this.


So there is nothing at all available. I just got a laptop with an rtx 2080 super and the new I7 8 core.


----------



## pbspence (Sep 4, 2020)

Does anyone know why there are no camera profiles for the R5 and R6?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 6, 2020)

pbspence said:


> Does anyone know why there are no camera profiles for the R5 and R6?


Adobe hasn't had camera matching profiles for Canon cameras since the EOS R was released. Even the profiles for the EOS R are just ported over from the 5D Mark IV profiles. Safe to say it is highly unlikely Adobe will ever add camera matching profiles for the R5 or R6. They don't even have them for the 1dx iii.

I have read different things about why this is the case, apparently there needs to be a collaboration / information sharing between Adobe and Canon in order to make the profiles.. but so far that just isn't happening.


----------

